# duct tape duct tape



## survivorsackcom101 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey folks I'm new to the forum so if this info has been covered maybe there something that was missed.Who doesnt love duct tape ? Im a industrial/contractor adhesive tape distributor with a few facts to share.There are 50 plus types of duct tape ranging from super cheap 6 mil to U.S military,nascar 13 mil ( mil ; the thickness of the product resulting from the *amount of woven thread that is then laminated ) also the amount and type resins ( glue ) that are best applicable for specific jobs from general purpose,hvac,nuclear plants etc. Heres my inside recomendation ,spend extra for contractor grade these will be 9-11+ mil it often wont say the mil on the package but it will be the thicker/larger roll ie; if two rolls say 60 yards the bigger roll is a higher mil. this will be stronger and if they delaminate the higher mil will stay stronger, buy made in USA only we make the best ! . I also suggest*rubber splicing tape it's perfect for electrical ,hose/pipe repair (overlap with duct and a couple of zip ties and youve rebuilt a hose),I use strips on my gun grip-reduces recoil, *Gaffers tape 10 mil ,cloth finish,wont delaminate ,residue clean removal.Thats it for now ! happy to be here


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been stock piling duct, and electrical tape, tie wraps, velcro, several different gauges and colors of wires including 12/2 with ground and 10/2 with ground, welding rod, welding supplies, tools, car parts, tire patches and tire repair supplies, wood, metal, machine shop consumables, pvc pipe, anti freeze, engine oil, hydraulic brake oil, and all of the other obvious consumables. 

I think allot of preppers just think about food, fuel, and ammo.

BTW don't forget shoes and clothes.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gorilla tape>everything else on earth!


----------



## survivorsackcom101 (Jul 5, 2012)

*yes sir*



Magus said:


> Gorilla tape>everything else on earth!


Right you are ,but even gorrila will bubble off a hot hose repair but not if wrapped with the rubber splicing then gorilla and zip ties.Thanks for the reply


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

I always keep a few rolls around the house; it's a temporary fix for almost anything ! Also, I have a roll in my BOB.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tweto said:


> I have been stock piling duct, and electrical tape, tie wraps, velcro, several different gauges and colors of wires including 12/2 with ground and 10/2 with ground, welding rod, welding supplies, tools, car parts, tire patches and tire repair supplies, wood, metal, machine shop consumables, pvc pipe, anti freeze, engine oil, hydraulic brake oil, and all of the other obvious consumables.
> 
> I think allot of preppers just think about food, fuel, and ammo.
> 
> ...


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Who doesnt love duct tape. We use 2 kinds at work. The grey stuff (ok) the dark green almost black (wow) this stuff is great. Have seen it hit lightly with a torch boy does it grad and seal then. Great item to stock pile. Air tight container in cool place should last a while.


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

Duct tape is like "the Force". It has a light side, a dark side, and it holds the universe together.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

JayJay said:


> Tweto said:
> 
> 
> > I have been stock piling duct, and electrical tape, tie wraps, velcro, several different gauges and colors of wires including 12/2 with ground and 10/2 with ground, welding rod, welding supplies, tools, car parts, tire patches and tire repair supplies, wood, metal, machine shop consumables, pvc pipe, anti freeze, engine oil, hydraulic brake oil, and all of the other obvious consumables.
> ...


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a ton of duct tape around the house... mostly because I always buy a new roll instead of just looking for what I already have. That... and you can never have too much so.. 

Anyone see the special episode of Mythbusters with the duct tape? That was awesome..


----------

